# Демонстрация состояла из рам



## yuna1207

another sentence from that weird book  

Демонстрация состояла *из рам* с натянутым *на них *холстом, где художниками были исполнены в красках рисунки, которые показывались детям. (about theater)

The presentation took place "out of the frame" ???
there was a linen *на них (which word does it replace?)* . The artists had created colored drawings (on that linen) that they showed to the children.

Thank you for your help


----------



## morzh

yuna1207 said:


> another sentence from that weird book
> 
> Демонстрация состояла *из рам* с натянутым *на них *холстом, где художниками были исполнены в красках рисунки, которые показывались детям. (about theater)
> 
> The presentation took place "out of the frame" ???
> there was a linen *на них (which word does it replace?)* . The artists had created colored drawings (on that linen) that they showed to the children.
> 
> Thank you for your help



1. It's canvas, not linen. Canvas may be made of linen.
2. I am not sure what you are saying here. If you are trying to translate, then

The demo consisted of frames with canvas on them (on frames, of course), where (on canvasses, of course) artists, using color pigments, created drawings , which then were shown to (the) children.


----------



## yuna1207

the demo consisted in ... now that you write it, it just seems so obvious... 

Thank you!!!


----------



## morzh

yuna1207 said:


> the demo consisted in ... now that you write it, it just seems so obvious...
> 
> Thank you!!!




BTW, I am not sure the initial phrase is literate - I think that when there are "frameS" there should be "canvasses", that is in Russian it should've been

"...*из рам* с натянутым*И* *на них *холст*АМИ*"


----------



## yuna1207

oh, I just figured that i didn't know how to translate the beginning of the sentence because he put *из рам *in brackets. Thus, I thought this was a special idiom...


----------



## morzh

yuna1207 said:


> oh, I just figured that i didn't know how to translate the beginning of the sentence because he put *из рам *in brackets. Thus, I thought this was a special idiom...




The singular / plural mismatch is extremely popular in both Russian and English (probably in other languages too).

Expressions like "We are gonna kick their ass" (instead of "asses") abound.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> BTW, I am not sure the initial phrase is literate - I think that when there are "frameS" there should be "canvasses", that is in Russian it should've been
> 
> "...*из рам* с натянутым*И* *на них *холст*АМИ*"



I don't think this is illiterate.
Розенталь: 
*§ 156. Употребление единственного числа в значении множественного*
Форма единственного числа употребляется в значении множественного в ряде случаев: 
...3) при указании на то, что одинаковые предметы принадлежат каждому лицу или предмету из целой их группы или находятся в одинаковом отношении к ним (так называемое  д и с т р и б у т и в н о е значение), например: 

_Солдаты стояли с опущенной головой…_ (Пушкин); 
_Ученики писали карандашом_ (не «карандашами»)...

http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xxxvi.html#sect156


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> i don't think this is illiterate.
> Розенталь:
> *§ 156. Употребление единственного числа в значении множественного*
> Форма единственного числа употребляется в значении множественного в ряде случаев:
> ...3) при указании на то, что одинаковые предметы принадлежат каждому лицу или предмету из целой их группы или находятся в одинаковом отношении к ним (так называемое  д и с т р и б у т и в н о е значение), например:
> 
> _Солдаты стояли с опущенной головой…_ (Пушкин);
> _Ученики писали карандашом_ (не «карандашами»)...
> 
> http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xxxvi.html#sect156




Может, я думаю по правилам английского - я помню много статей об анализе несоответсвия чисел такого рода, где это называется неграмотным; ну да мне простительно.

Соглашусь с Розенталем.

Пушкин, однакож, совершенно никак не образчик грамотного языка, ниже Лев Толстой и иже. (т.е. они писали, в общем, грамотно, но прежде всего - красиво, и мы их за то и ценим; но как учебники русского они, все же, не совсем)

Мне всегда вспоминается пример из Пушкина, подпадающий под "Подъезжая к станции, с меня слетела шляпа, из рассказа "выстрел": Там Сильвио говорит следующую фразу:  "Вы согласитесь, что, имея право выбрать оружие, жизнь его была в моих руках, а моя почти безопасна."

Ну да, Розенталю видней, кого в примеры приводить


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Мне всегда вспоминается пример из Пушкина, подпадающий под "Подъезжая к станции, с меня слетела шляпа, из рассказа "выстрел": Там Сильвио говорит следующую фразу:  "Вы согласитесь, что, имея право выбрать оружие, жизнь его была в моих руках, а моя почти безопасна."


I encountered this construction so many times in the literature of the 19th century, that am sure it was quite literate then, maybe owing to the French language influence. I cannot imagine Pushkin or his editors could violate the grammar in any way.  100% laser-checked.
As for the "distributive sense", nothing changed since that time, according to Rosenthal.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> Может, я думаю по правилам английского...


 Мы обсуждаем русское выражение, может стоит по правилам русского подумать?  Или это для отмазки*? Вы ведь далее развиваете тему примерно так: “Пушкин  лажал**, Толстой лажал, ну да мне простительно”. И к чему эти примеры про шляпу и про то,  чья жизнь в чьих руках, которые к употреблению единственного числа в значении множественного никакого отношения не имеют? Или это тоже типа “ну хоть я разок и ошибся, но я таки очень умный – знаю где, как и сколько раз ошибся Пушкин”?

Специально для вас, как для знатока классики:

 Иногда мне кажется, что я отдал бы всё на свете, лишь бы удержать при себе свои знания, но это невозможно. Чем усерднее я конопачу все щели, чему туже завинчиваю крышку, тем обильнее из меня сочится мудрость. (М. Твен. Налегке. Перевод В. Топер) 


morzh said:


> ...т.е. они писали, в общем, грамотно….


 Да ты шо!!! 

 P.S. For non-Russians:
 * отм*а*зка 

** лаж*а*ть. See also л*а*жа


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Мы обсуждаем русское выражение, может стоит по правилам русского подумать?  Или это для отмазки*? Вы ведь далее развиваете тему примерно так: “Пушкин  лажал**, Толстой лажал, ну да мне простительно”. И к чему эти примеры про шляпу и про то,  чья жизнь в чьих руках, которые к употреблению единственного числа в значении множественного никакого отношения не имеют? Или это тоже типа “ну хоть я разок и ошибся, но я таки очень умный – знаю где, как и сколько раз ошибся Пушкин”?
> 
> Специально для вас, как для знатока классики:
> 
> Иногда мне кажется, что я отдал бы всё на свете, лишь бы удержать при себе свои знания, но это невозможно. Чем усерднее я конопачу все щели, чему туже завинчиваю крышку, тем обильнее из меня сочится мудрость. (М. Твен. Налегке. Перевод В. Топер)
> Да ты шо!!!
> 
> P.S. For non-Russians:
> * отм*а*зка
> 
> ** лаж*а*ть. See also л*а*жа




I did not say that to get into a pissing contest with you. I just stated the fact that having a language for 21 year as the main spoken language will affect the other one which is not used as much, even if it was the native spoken language in the first place.
And it says nothing good about  one's personal traits when the person waits for any convenient occasions to start screaming "ура! лажа! Отмазка!". Which you know who does often.


----------



## dec-sev

Никто не застрахован от ошибок. Все ошибаются -- и те, кто живет в русскоязычной среде, и те, кто за её пределами. Вопрос в том, как признать свою ошибку. Посмотрите, как это здесь сделал Copyright (пост №18). Обошелся без привлечения Хемингуэя и Конрада , а вам обязательно нужно было проехаться по Пушкину, Толстому и заодно по Розенталю.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Никто не застрахован от ошибок. Все ошибаются -- и те, кто живет в русскоязычной среде, и те, кто за её пределами. Вопрос в том, как признать свою ошибку. Посмотрите, как это здесь сделал copyright (пост №18). Обошелся без привлечения Хемингуэя и Конрада , а вам обязательно нужно было проехаться по Пушкину, Толстому и заодно по Розенталю.




1. Не надо передергивать: по Розенталю я не проезжался. Я сказал, что я с ним соглашусь. Розенталь - авторитет современный.
2. О Пушкине - исключительно в силу того, что его привели, как пример. Я люблю Пушкина, но не считаю, что даже, если им доказывают заведомо правилное нечто, он является хорошим аргументом. Либо мы признаем все у Пушкина правильным с т.з. правил сегодняшнего дня (и тогда его можно использовать, как образец), либо нет: избирательные доказательства, с моей точки зрения, плохи. 

Если в те времена что-то, что он использовал, с сегодняшней т.з. неправильно, то и остальное сразу теряет силу, как доказательство, даже если все остальное абсолютно правильно. Кроме случаев, когда можно точно сказать: вот это у него неправильно, остальное - правильно, и это все проверенно экспертами. В данном случае этого нет.
3. Толстой под руку попался. 
4. Поведение других мне - не пример. Я, как бы вам не хотелось того отрицать, свою неправоту признал, и обычно делаю это сразу, с отмазками, без них ли - неважно.
5. Как бывшему лабуху с долгим стажем, мне хорошо известно значение слова "лажа", и поэтому ссылку приводить необязательно. Даже несмотря на 21 год отсутствия большой практики, как в языке, так и в лабании.


----------



## galaxy man

Maroseika said:


> http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xxxvi.html#sect156



Thank you for the link to this excellent reference work


----------



## elemika

Простите, никому больше не режет ухо использование слова "демонстрация" в данном контексте? 
Здесь оно используется в значении "показ", "наглядный способ ознакомления зрителей с определенным явлением".
Ни способ, ни показ не могут состоять из рам, даже с натянутым на них холстом 
Возможно, следовало бы перефразировать оригинал:
_для показа/демонстрации использовали рамы...
показ/демонстрацию проводили, используя рамы...
_


----------



## morzh

Я не уверен, режет ли оно мне ухо. Т.е. вся фраза целиком - режет.
Но, поскольку я не знаю (нужно то, что до и после этого предложения), что именно показывалось, то, скажем, если это было показом техники рисования на холстах, то вполне, мне кажется, употребимо и слово "демонстрация" - оно часто применяется, когда демонстрируется техника чего-либо, хоть бы и рисования. (Хотя обычно в таком случае речь идет о демонстрации во время самого рисования - если человек демонстрирует технику, то это, когда он делает, а другие - смотрят, как.)

Вот если речь шла о самих холстах - тогда, может, "показ" и лучше. Но, может, опять же - и "демонстрация" приемлема. Тут же не идет речь о высокохудожественном тексте - так, отчет какой-то.


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> Возможно, следовало бы перефразировать оригинал:


The topicstarter is not an editor or a publisher of this text, but only us using it in her investigations. Then why should or needs she changing it?


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> The topicstarter is not an editor or a publisher of this text, but only us using it in her investigations. Then why should or needs she changing it?


yes, of course...
But the topicstarter is looking for the correct translation, and hence should understand the original meaning of the context ...
Anyway, it's the language study forum, isn't it?


----------



## yuna1207

Mmmh maybe I should have been more precise about the context, here the previous sentence : the artists also gave theatrical performances (called Morning for the Kids), sang and danced. THe best part of it was the presentation of the "biggest illustrated book".  OHA состояла *из рам* с натянутым *на них *холстом, где художниками были исполнены в красках рисунки, которые показывались детям.

Does it help ?


----------



## morzh

Well, the meaning of the word "демонстрация/демонстрировать", when used as a synonym of "показывать", is "наглядно показывать". That is show the way of doing something, an example etc. If what was shown was a "Big Book", then "демонстрация" may be indeed not the best choice.

However, like it has been noted here already, we are not here out to correct the original, but to help you to translate it properly. So use *whatever proper word would be used for this in your language* - it will mean the same, and at the same time will look OK stylistically.


----------



## yuna1207

my question was about "состояла *из рам* с натянутым *на них *холстом " 
as Elemika said 





> Ни способ, ни показ не могут состоять из рам, даже с натянутым на них холстом



i thought she meant that *из рам *could mean something else here...

And not about "демонстрация/показ " which, in this context, woul be translated the same way in French


----------



## morzh

>>>Ни способ, ни показ не могут состоять из рам, даже с натянутым на них холстом 

Интересно, что по этому поводу думает сам холст.


----------

